# Realtek 8169

## DASKAjA

I'm using an amd64 with onboard lan controller. It's a realtek rtl8110s (10/100/1000) adapter. The livecd loads the r8169 driver and it works quite well (ping to gentoo.org works). After building the kernel (with r8169 support) and booting in my newly installed system I checked if the load of r8169 goes well with lsmod. Ok, it says that r8169 and usbcore loads succesfully.

But ifconfig says: Link encap: unspec and tells me a ugly hwaddr.

a ping command doesn't work on internet nor on lan hosts.

Someone has a clue what I'm doing wrong?

----------

## taskara

you mean 8139?

perhaps try booting without ACPI (boot option "acpi=off")

also u could try a static driver, but that shouldn't be the problem, unless you have other network drivers as modules?

----------

## Kanniball

Hi have the same problem. I've tried the 2.6.3 kernel and nothing (I'm not using modules, the driver is in the main kernel). booting with acpi=off and nothing.

Curious thing: Gentoo x86 1.4 instalation cd works fine (can ping and surf with links)

With 2.6.3 the laptop hangs and the last message is:

```
r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 1.2 loaded

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0a.0 (0015 -> 0017)

```

I really don't know what to do, if anybody can help us please do it   :Rolling Eyes: 

Here goes the output of lspci -vvv (only for the network card):

```
00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 (rev 10)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer: Unknown device 0800

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66Mhz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 64 (8000ns min, 16000ns max), cache line size 04

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: I/O ports at 1800 [size=256]

   Region 1: Memory at ec004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
```

----------

## mcfish

I have Gigabyte GA-7N400 Pro 2 mobo in my new server, and it has GigaRAID IT8212 controller + Realtek 8169. 

I'm using gentoo 2004.0 as install base, and gentoo-sources 2.4.22-r7 as the kernel for my installed system. Kernel loads lan module without problems, but when my system starts net.eth0 script, kernel panics and system crashes  :Crying or Very sad: 

I have tried to remove apic & power management support from kernel (acpi + apm) but those did not help either.. 

Output of lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev c1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a4)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)

01:06.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. ViRGE/DX or /GX (rev 01)

01:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 (rev 10)

01:0c.0 RAID bus controller: Integrated Technology Express, Inc.: Unknown device 8212 (rev 11)

```

And output of dmesg (part where lan module get loaded):

```

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 1.2 loaded

r8169: PCI device 01:0b.0: unknown chip version, assuming RTL-8169

r8169: PCI device 01:0b.0: TxConfig = 0x800000

eth0: Identified chip type is 'RTL-8169'.

eth0: RealTek RTL8169 Gigabit Ethernet at 0xe095b000, 00:0d:61:30:d7:a4, IRQ 5

eth0: Auto-negotiation Enabled.

eth0: 100Mbps Full-duplex operation.

```

----------

## mcfish

I managed to get my system working, with the following modifications to kernel:

* Disable: Local APIC support on uniprocessors

* Enable power management

* Enable apm

* Disable acpi

* Realtek 8169  compiled as module

----------

## _Adik_

i have same mobo as you and i have mamy problems

with stability on 2.6. removing apic, acpi and apm doesnt change

more... could you try kernel 2.6? then i will know that

problem is in my config...

----------

## mcfish

I do not have access to the machine before wednesday (it is now in remote server room), but I can try to install kernel 2.6 series on it and see what happens.. I'll let you know if I can come up with some solution to this problems.

----------

## _Adik_

thank you, so ill wait to wendsday for more info!

----------

## mcfish

Here is url for my configuration file for kernel 2.6.4 (from  development-sources-2.6.4.ebuild), and atleast for now I haven't had any problems with realtek 8169 card

http://demo.bariumnordic.com/~mcfish/kernel-2.6.4.conf

----------

## Kanniball

My problem was not related with my network card, but with my AGP.

Now it's solved appliyng this patch to the kernel:

http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/2/11/207

Now my laptop is working fine...

----------

